# Auto flower close



## Connie m

Hello I took some photos with lens. Can you tell me if I’m close pleeeeeze??


----------



## oldfogey8

The resolution is kind of iffy(can’t really see the trichomes that well) but it looks like you should wait s week or 2 to me if you can(and you will be glad you did).  The last couple weeks are when the buds plump up a lot.


----------



## stinkyattic

Hi Connie, if I may offer some advice, you have 4 threads going on the same grow and this question is the same as one you posted a couple days ago and so the answer is unchanged. Oldfogey is actually telling you exactly what we told you on the last one. It's much easier to help you if you post new questions on the same subject about the same plants in the same thread,  instead of starting a new one, so everyone can see your progress in the same space! Take a look at how grow logs are set up. It's a great way to track your progress! : )
Still looks good. Still 2-3 weeks out.


----------



## Connie m

Thank you. Will do!


----------



## Aksarben

From a link I'll post  " *Yellow leafs* – For autoflowering plants maybe the best sign of when your cannabis is ready for harvest is yellowing of leafs as autoflower trichomes usually don’t change color as fast as it is with photo-sensitive plants. When your plants larger fan leafs are starting to yellow then you can start flushing your plants but when the larger leafs start to fall down by themselves then it is probably time to cut your lady down. But be careful with fertilizers because if you give your plants too much nitrogen in the flowering phase then this leaf yellowing will not happen as fast as you would like and you can miss that peak harvest time."

above info found at this link:  https://www.autoflowering-cannabis.com/when-to-harvest-autoflowers-harvest-guide/
 Hope this helps....


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

While there is some good info in your link,  leaves can yellow for a number of reasons that have nothing at all to do with readiness.  The same goes for the pistils turning brown.  And the same goes for the smaller leaves drying out.  Too little nutrients, wrong pH, wrong nutrients, too much water, too little water, too high temps, etc can cause the symptoms the author mentioned, even when the plant is not close to done.  So maybe on a plant that has been taken care of flawlessly can you count on these ripeness indicators, but for most of us, I think checking the trichomes is still the best way.


----------



## Connie m

Thank you so much everyone this is my first time posting and growing. I’ll be sure to create a grow log on my next grow soon. Sorry for the confusion. New pics from today


----------



## Connie m




----------



## oldfogey8

I would still wait if the weather is going to cooperate. Looks like the trichomes are cloudy. The buds will fatten up a fair amount. The calyxes will swell too.


----------



## Connie m

Weather is upper 80s here in sunny Southern California. No amber yet. Today’s pics


----------



## Connie m

Should I stop nutes now??


----------



## Scooter

Yes


----------



## Connie m

I’m getting nervous And excited . Today’s photos


----------



## stinkyattic

Sparkly! Sounds like you're in an area where frost, rain, and humidity aren't pressuring you, so take your time and consider yourself lucky to have that option! Wait for the amber to overtake the cloudiness in about half the crystals. If you harvest too early,  you'll just short yourself on finished weight plus the high/crash of unripe bud leaves a lot to be desired


----------



## Connie m

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## 2RedEyes

Just curious what you have planned for them after the cut?


----------



## Connie m

My daughter has a rare disorder (gastroparesis) marijuana is the only reason she isn’t eating from a tube. I am trying to grow for her and save the large amount we spend on weed at the dispensary


----------



## 2RedEyes

Sorr6 to hear about your daughter, I guess I meant how are you planning to process the plants after...dry and cure and such...are you going to use it as an edible?


----------



## Connie m

Oh hahahaha dry and cure. And I’ll take any suggestions


----------



## Connie m

New photos today. Ther are some new white hairs growing  what is that about?


----------



## St_Nick

explore a different option (thumbnail) for your pics.  It allows them to appear full size which is ,,,, useful.  They are still gonna have white hairs the day you harvest but that's not a bad thing.  Just means they are healthy and still growing.  The secret is the trichs and the trichs on the bud, not the sugarleaf.


----------



## Connie m

Hello all!!  Buds getting bigger prob with 2 weeks to harvest  new today are some white patching on a couple leafs not mold. Thoughts?


----------



## oldfogey8

Bugs, probably spider mites...


----------



## Connie m

Any ideas on what to do as I’m near harvest and can’t spray anything


----------



## Connie m

I checked with macro lens. Nothing on back side of leaf and nothing moving


----------



## stinkyattic

Definitely mites. And the funky little spurts of fresh growth in the buds are known as 'donkey tails' and often appear when the plant decides it still has some nice weather left. Go by the progress of the main buds, and dry the donkey tails separately to put aside for cooking.


----------



## Connie m

Thank you (was hoping you showed up ). What can I do for the mites


----------



## oldfogey8

There is stuff called Dr Zymes that is organic and can be used close to harvest. I have used it to get rid of spider mites in the past. I will check my emails. They send me 25% off offers frequently(if you are interested). I have also used a Mighty Wash but it wasn’t as effective.


----------



## oldfogey8

This looks like it is still working...


----------



## Connie m

Thank you so much!


----------



## Keef

Ms. Connie how do U treat your daughter ?-- Not just smoking right ?-- I had a severe head injury and spent most of a decade as a legal Morphine junkie-- I make my own medicine now and don't go to the doctor anymore !-- I'd be happy to teach U how I make my medicine !-- There's several techniques -- I take cannacaps --Simple thing -- bake the weed at 275 for 45 minutes crush/grind the weed and pack it into empty gel caps with a stick - Take with oil or a food with oil like peanut butter -- I like coconut oil !-  They don't let me out the OFC much ( Home of the Old Farts Club in the coffee table section) - I don't always see new post -- If there's anything I/we  can do to help stop by the OFC and say hello !


----------



## stinkyattic

Saw the post on my profile. I have never heard of that product and can't comment on it. I do not treat with anything in the last two weeks before harvest, ever. You can manually wipe the leaves with a damp cotton ball but it's too risky getting anything on the buds, even if it's listed as "organic" or "natural". I can think of a couple quote unquote organic miticides that absolutely are dangerous when even the residue is smoked.


----------



## oldfogey8

I agree with stinkyattic. However though I’d prefer to not spray anything on my flowers, I also don’t like the idea of smoking or vaping spider mite eggs, exoskeletons or feces. I don’t recall if I used it in the last week before harvest but I have used it late in flower and was not able to detect any difference. I know there will be left over spider mite ‘junk’ but the fewer the better. The ingredients in Dr Zymes are citric acid, water, yeast and potassium sorbate which I guess is a food preservative. Power Wash is proprietary but I think it might just be water and diatomaceous earth. I have also tried some stuff from SNS that is rosemeric acid that you use in your water but that left my buds tasting like potpourri which sounds pleasant but isn’t. I will defer to stinkyattic though as I am nowhere near as experienced a grower. Just offering up help from my experience. Dr Zymes was recommended to me by an organic medical grower here on MP that has her stuff tested out to ensure safety for her patients.


----------



## Connie m

stinkyattic said:


> Saw the post on my profile. I have never heard of that product and can't comment on it. I do not treat with anything in the last two weeks before harvest, ever. You can manually wipe the leaves with a damp cotton ball but it's too risky getting anything on the buds, even if it's listed as "organic" or "natural". I can think of a couple quote unquote organic miticides that absolutely are dangerous when even the residue is smoked.


Thank you much. Always appreciate your advice!


----------



## Connie m

I bought a temp/humid thermometer and checking the best closet is 70 degrees with 22 percent humidity. Should I buy a humidifier?


----------



## stinkyattic

I have literally taken a dustbuster to my buds to fight spider mites in the past... back in the day when I used to do garden consulting jobs and my dumb 4ss managed to bring some home from a problem garden, probably in my hair, since I always left my clothes on the front porch when I got home... this poor dude had the worst infestation I'd ever seen, and insisted that he wouldn't even consider chemical pesticides. Webs everywhere, and I had to blink a few times and pinch myself because I swore the buds were moving. I basically told him he needed to go buy a handheld vacuum cleaner, use it twice a day, crank his a/c down to 65 to slow the life cycle, set up hurricane level fans (mites hate wind), and try to limp through to harvest, and then call an exterminator to aggressively fumigate his whole house. Mites are a truly apocalyptic scourge once they are allowed to take hold. 
He ended up having to move and start over. 
Citric acid is pretty darn safe as pest deterrents go. And diatomaceous earth is practically inert. It's just pointy shards of the remains of marine plankton. So you can go ahead and use those safely. I also like leaf washes that contain thyme and rosemary oils, but as fogey said, if you get much on the buds it will be a very odd tasting product. A dab of the diluted stuff on a cotton ball to hit the leaf surfaces/undersides is about as far as I'd go with them at this very late stage. You're lucky they are only just now appearing and you are in a race against the clock.


----------



## Lesso

There is the option of washing your buds after harvest before you dry them. I think there is a sticky on this forum somewhere.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

If you actually do have 22% RH, it would probably be okay to give them a shower if this is possible.  My grow room used to be a closet off the master bath and I would pop them in the shower and gently spray them off when I had a spider mite infestation close to harvest.

Lesso's idea is also a good one.  

I wouldn't add a humidifier at this stage.


----------



## Connie m

I keep checking and still see nothing under leafs and no more of the white splotches. I am waiting still for amber tricomes bitting my fingernails off .  When I hang to dry in closet should I add humidifier to increase the %


----------



## Connie m

Today’s photos


----------



## Connie m

I found a couple of amber tricomes


----------



## St_Nick

You are for sure getting there.  If the one pic you showed was pretty much all the whitening you noticed, I wouldn't worry too much about it.  Mighta been mites but if it was isolated to just a couple leaves and it didn't spread it was probably just a minor light burn or a damaged stem or could be anything.  Now if it spreads,,,,,  at this stage of the game I'd do the washing thing.  Lots of growers wash every bud as just one stage of the process.  Ask Rosebud.


----------



## Connie m

Thank you sooooo much!!!


----------



## Lesso

No. Dont add humidity.


----------



## Connie m

Good morning!!! Still only a couple of ambers. How long before they show? Today’s pics


----------



## oldfogey8

Some strains don’t amber up a lot. I grew some Thai plants years ago that I don’t think ever had any amber. I waited and waited and was happy to watch the buds get nice and plump. It was the longest grow(I think I flowered 14 weeks) and when I finally gave up and chopped them, I had my best harvest weight-wise(5 ounces per plant) of some really nice smoke. If the calyxes are getting plump, you are probably close to done or even done. Can’t see the calyxes in your pics so it is hard to say for sure. Your patience will reward you. Sorry to not be definitive. I know when I started growing and for a few years after, my question of ‘should I chop/harvest yet’ was invariably responded to with ‘you have a good couple weeks left’...


----------



## Connie m

I’m a bit worried because I stopped nutes about 10 day’s ago  what should I do about that?


----------



## oldfogey8

I wouldn’t worry. I stopped feeding my plants (too early) about 3 weeks before I chopped them last grow.


----------



## Connie m

Thank you much for the info!!


----------



## 2RedEyes

Looks like you did a fine job growing meds for your daughter, I hope it helps her!!!


----------



## Connie m

Thank you so much


----------



## Connie m

It helps so much. She can’t eat without it and the nausea is controlled so much with it. I spent hundreds a month on purchasing thru top dispensary so it will be nice when I am able to provide it  I appreciate everyone who helps me very much!


----------



## Connie m

Better pics of calyxes I hope


----------



## oldfogey8

Maybe a picture of one of the buds? Maybe my eyes are shot or my phone screen is too small. I am sure you are really, really ready to chop it down. But something I have seen is people harvesting over a week or more. Some people will take the top of the plant when growing inside do the bottom buds can get more light and ripen. You can also get an idea of how different lengths of time in flower (or growing in your case since it is an auto flower) affect your daughter. I have found when my buds are more ripe, they make me eat a lot. If the buds are harvested earlier, the effect is more speedy. Later gives a more relaxed effect. This is just my experience.


----------



## Connie m

Pics of buds


----------



## oldfogey8

I would harvest at any time now. The bud or buds look pretty chunky. If you can give it more time to see if you get more ambers, you will only get more bud weight but I understand just wanting to finish up a grow...


----------



## Connie m

Thank you I’ll give until this weekend  new pics today


----------



## Lesso

Good work. Looks like you grew some frosty buds.


----------



## St_Nick

You are going to be a very happy camper if it cures like it grew!


----------



## Connie m

Fingers crossed!


----------



## Connie m

Any suggestions for drying and curing?  Bodeva packs? My closet runs about 70 degrees f and 20% humidity. I can add humidifier?


----------



## oldfogey8

I have no experience in a dry climate so I can’t comment on drying and curing like that.


----------



## 2RedEyes

Higher humidity would be good and after dying I typically use a boveda pak in the jar...


----------



## Connie m

Thank you should I use Boveda 62?


----------



## oldfogey8

I have 62’s. However, I think 62 is good for long term storage of buds that are dried to less than 60%. I saw a video recently where a massive cannabis producer of expensive bud uses 55% packs. Supposedly the range most people like their bud in is 55-60 do the 62’s are a little high. I have buds from 2015 in a jar with 62’s that are very smooth and flavorful so they work well for me. They also last a long time. The pack I have in my old bud jar is still pliable meaning it is still good 4 years later...


----------



## Connie m

Wow  good to know. Thanks much!!


----------



## Connie m

Today’s pics still no ambers. Seems like it’s been forever and still none


----------



## oldfogey8

That is one pretty looking bud. The trichs I can see look cloudy. Cloudy means they are ripe. A lot of people wait for 10 or 20% Amber(which is actually when the THC is degrading) to ensure the most potent medicine. As I said, I have had plants that just wouldn’t turn amber and got some nice smoke from them.


----------



## Connie m

She’s a coming down. Hahahaha appreciate it!!


----------



## Connie m

Should I wet trim?Also my closet where they will dry is about 70 degrees and 22 % humidity. Should I work to raise humidity?


----------



## oldfogey8

I trim after I chop my plants. I think trimming after it dries would be a pain. I have never dried in 20% humidity but looks like 2RE says higher humidity would be good.


----------



## 2RedEyes

I would IMO, it’s really a pain in the butt to trim after drying...trimming is not a lot of fun at any stage but much more difficult after dry...if you can raise that humidity for drying it would be good maybe up around 50% if you can...In Cali that is an issue as we’re dry... after it’s dry, jar and used boveda in the jar...


----------



## St_Nick

Normally I do a wet trim on my plants and get all but the sugar off right at the beginning but I do my drying and curing in a temp and humidity controlled room.  In your case, with an average humidity of only 20 percent, you are gonna wind up with bud that smells like hay from drying too fast.  To slow that down, dry trim instead.  Leave all of the leaves on the plant when you dry it.  The leaves will slow down the drying and allow the plant to leach out more of the chlorophyll and improve the flavor.


----------



## Connie m

What if I use a small cooling humidifier


----------



## oldfogey8

You don’t want to blow humid air on the buds. You could get mold or uneven drying.  I have not done a dry trim so you’d have to trust St_Nick on that one. Can you put some pans or cookie sheets of water in your closet to see if that raises your humidity? You want some air circulation too but nothing blowing on the plants. I have used paper grocery bags before when I cut the buds off the stems too early. Fold them closed and you have a smaller more humid closed system but you’d need to check them and gently reposition them frequently. I think I would try the pans of water. Works well to raise the humidity for n my house during the winter when I have the wood stove cranking...


----------



## Connie m

Will definitely put pans of water in. Thank you


----------



## Connie m

Ok I did a dry run in closet I put bucket of water which brought up humidity to 40% without plant in there. Temp is 74. Will a fan bring temp down?


----------



## oldfogey8

That is s lot better. If you close the door in the closet, the fan might warm it up a bit because of the heat from the motor. Won’t cool it. Just get some air movement. Read up on the harvest, dry and cure threads. You are almost there. Good job so far, Connie. I am curious and maybe I missed it but does your daughter smoke it or has she tried edibles for her condition? I’ve never tried commercially made edibles but I know my home made brownies are really good for appetite stimulation and are quite a bit more low key than the smoke from my buds. All of your trim can be used to make edibles if you didn’t know that so keep that trim.


----------



## Connie m

oldfogey8 said:


> That is s lot better. If you close the door in the closet, the fan might warm it up a bit because of the heat from the motor. Won’t cool it. Just get some air movement. Read up on the harvest, dry and cure threads. You are almost there. Good job so far, Connie. I am curious and maybe I missed it but does your daughter smoke it or has she tried edibles for her condition? I’ve never tried commercially made edibles but I know my home made brownies are really good for appetite stimulation and are quite a bit more low key than the smoke from my buds. All of your trim can be used to make edibles if you didn’t know that so keep that trim.


Thank you. My daughter smokes when she needs to eat and when she has pain and nausea. Her motility disorder also goes into her esophagus, often preventing food from going down. Smoking seems to relax it enough to hep. I am excited about making edibles also.


----------



## oldfogey8

You can make tincture too. A very good person on this site uses MCT which is some kind of coconut oil derivative. I have tried MCT tincture and it is similar to edibles. It is flavorless and may be easier to use than an edible. It is essentially a liquid.


----------



## Connie m

Good morning. Today’s pics still only couple amber. Want to make sure okay to harvest now or should I keep waiting for amber. It’s been a couple weeks since tricomes started cloudy. Thank you!


----------



## Lesso

I would be comfortable taking it down at this point. For me cloudy with a sprinkling of amber is perfect.


----------



## Connie m

Thank you


----------



## Connie m

Should I stop flushing with plain ph water now?


----------



## oldfogey8

I like to chop my plants when they are ready to be watered. I’ve read that makes drying quicker. Not sure if that is a myth but that is how I do it. If it was my plant and I was going to chop it tomorrow or Sunday and it was time to water, I would not water it.


----------



## Connie m

Thanks again!!!


----------



## Connie m

Okay day of harvest please give thumbs up wanted to make sure before I begin


----------



## Lesso

Spin that salad!


----------



## Connie m

Hahahahahahahahahahahahahaha Hahahahahahah!!!!!!


----------



## Connie m

I was able to get my humidity up to 47-50 percent so I will be wet trimming. Do I dry trim in paper bag then cure in mason jar also?


----------



## Lesso

I dont really cure my trim. I just dry it in a paper bag and then make dry ice hash.


----------



## Connie m

I plan to make tincture so I can make lollipop edibles for my daughter to always have in her purse


----------



## Lesso

Awesome idea


----------



## oldfogey8

I also just dry my trim in a paper grocery bag. Works well for making my cannabutter and I have made tincture with it as well. You will need to decarboxylate the trim before making tincture with it. Decarbing converts the THCA(acid) into THC which is what our bodies use. There is a bunch of info on decarbing on here. Rosebud has even sent some of her decarbed bud off for testing and found she wasn’t decarbing at the right temp or time. Can’t remember now but I will find the thread...


----------



## oldfogey8

Here it is. 

https://www.marijuanapassion.com/threads/i-flunked-decarbing.75969/


----------



## Connie m

Oh wow thank you so much!!!


----------



## Connie m

Thank you all so much for all the guidance on my first grow. They are in curing jars after drying at 70ish and 40% humidity-the best I could get it to. The humidity in jars is 44% -they have been in jars overnight I just added 62 Boveda. They still smell good but seem dry any ideas on increasing humidity?


----------



## oldfogey8

Let the jars alone(closed up for a couple or a few days). The Boveda pack will raise the RH. I only use them for long term storage not during my dry and cure. 44% is low and the buds are out of the cure zone which is why I am suggesting just leaving the jars closed for a whole. The moisture from inside the buds and stems should move outward. What are you using to check the RH in the jar(s)?


----------



## Connie m

Hello. I’m using a mini hydrometer kept in jar


----------



## oldfogey8

Cool. That is good.


----------



## Connie m

Thank you!


----------



## oldfogey8

I calibrate mine by sealing them in a mason jar with a Boveda pack. Just a thought that popped into my head. That was a quick dry. I gotta think the rh in the jar will rise.


----------



## oldfogey8

I live in a humid area and I can dry buds for 5 or 6 days and still it is too wet to be jarred up.


----------



## 2RedEyes

On boveda pacs...if they get hard after a few days, you should replace them...that means they have given all their moisture to the buds...actually I believe you have to get the 2-way boveda pacs to raise the RH...


----------



## Connie m

Good morning my friends!  This is the 2nd plant (planted at same time as the one just harvested weeks ago) this one has taken much longer but has bigger buds and kola. Can you tell me if I should harvest soon? The buds don’t look as tight as last plant. Thoughts much appreciated.


----------



## oldfogey8

Nice looking plant. Same strain or different? Sativas for me have always been more airy buds. As usual, if it was my plant, I would give it a bit more time. It should stack on more weight...


----------



## Connie m

She is an AK AUTO. Same strain. Thank you much!!


----------



## Lesso

Id say very close. I would chop that plant down as soon as i saw amber trichomes


----------



## Connie m

Thank you


----------



## Connie m

Good day all!  Ok this plant still going about a month after I harvested same strain planted on same day just waiting for some amber but does it look too airy?


----------



## Lesso

Its foxtailing, happens as a last growth spurt. Take her down anytime now. She may never amber up. Some people have the opinion that it happens when you let the plant go too long, im not sure about that. I do have the experience of plants foxtailing then throwing pollen sacs immediately after.


----------



## stinkyattic

I've seen the same thing Lesso described, where the plant is like, "Hey this season/grow spot  is extra good", foxtails are a survival mechanism that takes advantage of what the plant percieves as a good microclimate or longer breeding season, combined with a sense that it hasn't been pollinated yet and is hoping for some pollen, even if it has to make its own, and yes bananas are often part of that equation. 
I've even seen it indoors on some strains (I recall my Pure Power Plants doing it) , and will set the foxtail bits aside when manicuring and dry them separately since they are not going to have time to fully ripen. They're great to use for cooking.


----------



## Connie m

Thank much!!


----------



## Lesso

You're doing great connie


----------



## Connie m

Thank you so much


----------



## Connie m

Hello everyone just harvested my next plant and unfortunately my tag is missing- so it’s either northern lights auto or cream auto. I trimmed wet and do these buds look normal? Seems like a lot of calaxs’ tricomes were all cloudy with hint of amber when I took her down. Still new at this. Thoughts?


----------



## oldfogey8

Nice looking bud. Looks like the plant was foxtailing towards the end. It happens. I think it is a sign of stress. The buds look a bit airy. Maybe put future plants in a sunnier spot? Impressive for your first grow Connie.


----------



## Connie m

Thank you much!!


----------

